# Impact bags



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2012)

Any one got one, how hard can you hit it, did it do what you wanted it to do?

I need to hit with a firmer left wrist. I figure an impact bag is the way to go.

Which one did you get? 

Advice needed.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

I gone one from eBay, does what it says on the tin!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2012)

But what is written on said tin?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

Apparently my fault at the time was too handsy through the impact, I was advised by my pro to get one and spend 10 mins a day striking it ensuring my hands stayed ahead of the club head at impact, about a month later the fault was gone !


----------



## Region3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't you have to fill them up with stuff yourself though? Surely how hard you could hit it would depend on how well it was stuffed.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 3, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Don't you have to fill them up with stuff yourself though? Surely how hard you could hit it would depend on how well it was stuffed.
		
Click to expand...

Concrete.....................................


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

Yup, I just put old jumpers etc in it. The point wasn't how hard you can hit it, just to check position at point of impact


----------



## big_russ (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a Skilz one that is filled with old kids clothes. Used it quite a lot a while ago to get my hands forward at impact but don't use it very often now. 
You can generally hit a normal shot against it as it is pretty tough and hasn't been damaged yet.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a titleist bag for my practice balls, I'm wondering if I just stuff it full of towels, will it do the same thing? It is vinyl, and looks solid enough to take a bit of a whack.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2012)

All sounds like a great way to break both wrists....


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbsSeVr5NSI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Why not give that a try....


----------



## JustOne (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd go for a tour striker over an impact bag. You can't hit the tour striker if your hands aren't ahead.


Don't think the 'shake weight' is for you.... it's liable to snap you!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbsSeVr5NSI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Why not give that a try....
		
Click to expand...

Seems a bit gay.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I'd go for a tour striker over an impact bag. You can't hit the tour striker if your hands aren't ahead.


Don't think the 'shake weight' is for you.... it's liable to snap you! 

Click to expand...

Never tried one, and they are expensive. Would like to try before buying, as if I have no idea how to hit it, then that's another 90 wasted. Looks good, but may be more snake oil?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 3, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Never tried one, and they are expensive. Would like to try before buying, as if I have no idea how to hit it, then that's another 90 wasted. Looks good, but may be more snake oil?
		
Click to expand...

Most recommended swing aid I've ever seen. I'd get one if I needed one. I've been close to buying one just to see what is actually happening in my own swing.

If you can't hit it the point isn't to put it back in the cupboard.. it's to carry on until you CAN hit it!

IMO there are only 2 golf training aids worth buying... putting tutor for your putting (obviously) and tour striker for your irons.


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2012)

Henry Cotton used to have a drill where he hit a tyre. Couldn't you give one of your car tyres a whack Murph ?


----------



## DaveM (Feb 3, 2012)

Many moons ago. Was told by a pro to use an old car tire to hit against, to strengthen the wrists.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 3, 2012)

An old car tyre can be used for impact training.  You can hit it as hard as your wrists can take but it is a good way to train yourself to stop flipping the wrists, which is not good.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 4, 2012)

My club pro was going on about hitting a tyre last night. He was also saying you can practice from deep rough, to achieve the same. Pity some pillock cut all the rough down then really.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 4, 2012)

I'd never hit a tyre, you're more likely to damage your wrist than improve it in any way. An impact bag is to practice the correct impact position (hands forward) whereby the SHAFT can hit the bag without snapping. Bashing your wrists against something isn't a strengthening exercise.... get some 1kg free weights and do some wrist curls if that's what you're after.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 4, 2012)

wrist strengthening exercises eh.... hmmmm

just ordered an impact bag off ebay for a tenner delivered. My pro recommended one at my 1st lesson but never bothered, better late than never


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm going to try whacking my shag bag filled with towels tomorrow. 

Only in golf does that make any sense.


----------



## Andy (Feb 4, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I'm going to try whacking my shag bag filled with towels tomorrow. 

Only in golf does that make any sense.
		
Click to expand...

Least you can say you got a shag.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 4, 2012)

Car Tyres are OK.   You will soon learn not to hit it too hard, all you want to do is sort out keeping the clubhead behind your hands.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 4, 2012)

Trick is, chatting to mrs. Mogs, slo mo stuff logs into one part of the brain, high speed stuff into another. They don't talk together, so there is no point rehearsing in slo mo, if you then expect to repeat in fast time. Bum.


----------

